# Bed Comfort



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

How comfortable are the beds that are made up from lounge seating cushions?
We are looking at a 2009 Apache 634U in particular and just wondered how comfortable the rear U shaped bed was made up from the seat cushions....we really like the lounge area and size of bed when made up


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

I cant comment on that van specifically but we make up the double bed in our van for our son, the upholstery is fairly firm so it makes a tight fit together and they dont stick up when weight is put on them as they are quite a firm foam.

On a previous van the upholstery was quite spongey and as soon as weight was put on the cushions they all moved about and stuck into your back etc. 

As a make shift idea we put a duvet on the cushions, flat sheet on top and then a second duvet for us to sleep under. It wasnt ideal but it made it a lot more comfortable.

If you have the chance I suggest you make up the bed and both of you lay on it and try to see if its comfy. If its ok without sheets etc. then it should be ok when its made up properly.

Our current van has a fixed bed which is reallly comfy and convenient in the evenings but you do loose living space.

Ian


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*All different*

I think Ian's got it about right - every m/h is different and what's comfortable to person is unacceptable to another.

We a central dining area and did away with our rear lounge for a fixed bed - a small double mattress from Argos (once we got it in!). Suits, us probably wouldn't suit others.

Ray


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have a 2008 634U which we find very comfortable. Having a decent size bed was a high priority for us as I'm 6' 2". Fixed beds are all too small for us. (Except maybe on some really top-end stuff that are too big for what we want, and out of our league anyway) 

We have two duvets anyway, one summer, one winter - which one goes underneath and which on top depends on the weather. As we travel across Europe, that can vary on a daily basis. It was never part of our consideration of 'comfort to lay on', just a good way of doing it recommended by other motorhomers. We find it very comfortable and never have a problem getting a good nights rest (all other things being equal regarding noise etc.) 

We are very happy with our 634U and wouldn't go to any other layout


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I have had 2 U shape lounge vans,not autotrail but have found them very
comfy.
I do not bother with making it up as a double just use them as singles,
no bother getting up for a pee and you have plenty of room at the shoulders because of the other cushion across the back of the van.

we sleep on top of cheap argos duvet's at about £7
and a duvet on top,Cosy.

If you do find it uncomfortable you could get some memory foam cut to size.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Electric blanket*

One advantage of a fixed bed is that you can fit it with an electric blanket for when you have an electric hook-up. Home comforts..... 

Ray


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

We have the 634L and i sleep with the extending bed out as i am 6ft and my wife sleeps on the bed from the cooker to the corner, she is 5ft so our legs do not get tangled etc.she removes the back cushion and finds there is ample room, me i'm cosy in the double.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

memory foam topper we plan to add, but they must add quite a weight..

I bought 2 £7 duvets from asda, they are horrible as over cover, but would be great as mattress topper!! Thx neilbes


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have the 634L layout and use the double bed and it is very comfortable.It was a bit of a jigsaw puzzle when we first tried arranging the seat cushions and backrests but after 3 years we have got used to it :lol:

We also use THIS topper which is perfect for our double bed.

With a duvet we are just as comfortable as in our bed at home


----------

